# Chiltern District Riders opinions please



## Antw23uk (21 October 2017)

Hi all

Has anyone heard of the above group and if so do you have any positive/ negative feedback for them? I noticed a sign out whilst jogging with the pooch this morning and they are meeting up local to me (apparently ride closed so i guess I'm not welcome to pop along and say hi, lol!)

Im a riding club member but hadnt thought of distance riding and think its potentially my mares thing because she is just a machine and wants to do EVERYTHING.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sealine (21 October 2017)

I&#8217;m a member of Chiltern Distance Riders. Take a look at their website for more info. They are a very friendly group of people. Im not particularly into endurance but enjoy the oppportunity to ride in places I wouldn&#8217;t usually be allowed.  You are given a map and directions and the ride is usually marked. The rides are timed and to do them within a reasonable time you need to do a lot of trotting. You don&#8217;t need any special equipment and members ride all sorts of horses from cobs to Arabs and everything in between. The season ends soon but you could join next year and give it go as the cost is very reasonable.


----------



## Antw23uk (23 October 2017)

Thanks Sealine thats very helpful.


----------

